# Ey cichlid fry in main tank



## abdulkhan (Aug 14, 2013)

Just my electric yellow fish fry swimming around with the rest of the fishes

Here's a YouTube like


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

